# Does GSL in CFD always work?



## hissho (19 May 2006)

HI all just wondering if the market opens dramastically under my GSL, will my GSL be guaranteed to work? the guy at Macquarie CFD said yes but i'm still not 100% ensured...
any comment appreciated


----------



## Shane Baker (19 May 2006)

I'm not with Macquarie but i have never had a problem with a GSLO being honored by the market provider. I have been trading CFD's since 2003.

Cheers

Shane


----------



## zzkazu (19 May 2006)

Yes it does,  many experiences unfortunately.

zzkazu


----------

